# Newly Diagnosed



## tiny12dancerr (Aug 26, 2011)

I was just diagnosed today after an endoscopy and a colonoscopy and I have a lot of questions. Are there any general foods people diagnosed with IBS should avoid? I have been pretty debilitated by this for about 2 months now and my classes start in 3 days. I also teach and take ballet and I am concerned about getting back into that. My doctor was not super helpful because they do not want to restrict diets but I would like to know what to just avoid to at least start feeling better. My doctor also suggested that I start eating Greek God's yogurt for the probiotic in it. Has anyone done that? If so what were your results?


----------

